# Introduction



## Abundant Meat (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello to everyone. I've been going through the forum a bit and was quite impressed with everything on here. I think the thing that interested me most about this site is the fact it seemed very drama free. I love that! With so much stress in the world it is great to have a place to sit back, relax, and chat with other positive minded individuals that have similar interests (making killer haunts) :voorhees:

I'm here to learn from all of you veterans and contribute in any way that I can. I'm in the process of opening my first house this year and need every bit of advise or tips that any of you can give.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, AM


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum AM.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## emcee (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to our insanity!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. There are a great bunch of haunters here. If there is anything we can do to help, just ask.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Abundant Meat (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------

